# Suhr Modern OR Charvel Govan?? Need some advice...



## CW7 (Dec 5, 2016)

SO- 

I am in search of a new "road guitar". I was an exclusive Steinberger player FOREVER, but since those are becoming increasingly rare (and expensive), I've decided to start the daunting task of finding a suitable, road worthy bad a** replacement. 

For reference, I play in a tribute/show/cover band, so it's a variety of music, but mostly of the rock/higher gain variety. I am running am AX8 as my main rig right now. 

After MUCH research, reading reviews, youtube, etc..., I've come down to a couple of possible options. First off was some variant of a Suhr Modern. It has pretty much all the features i would generally want (proper neck carve, compound radius, SS frets, etc..). They are obviously built EXTREMELY well, so road worthiness is not a concern if I go that route. 

The other guitar that caught my eye just recently was the Charvel Govan sig. I am not interested in it because I am a Govan fan (which I am), but in that is also has the same basic spec list of what I gravitate to. 

My main issue is I really can't PLAY either of these. I live in a small town outside of New Orleans, and aside from trying to sneak into a dealer when I am on the road (which is easier said than done), there is NOWHERE around here within a few hours to test drive either of these. 

Anyone out there possible played both? I know the Suhr stuff has a pretty awesome track record of being top notch- Charvel wasn't on my radar much until recently, so I am kinda in the dark on those guys today. 

Thanks for any input... buying something so high end is tough online, especially sight unseen. (and even then, the ONE "big box" store we have is GC, and I won't even BEGIN to detail the nightmare that was my last trip there to try a 3k+ Majesty. (which I ended up buying somewhere else online, anyways... wasted 2 hour round trip, that was.)


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Dec 5, 2016)

Suhr modern ftw. 

Simply based on overall quality and fit-n-finish vs Charvel. Also I like the modern's neck heel better.


----------



## mniel8195 (Dec 5, 2016)

I own a suhr modern and it has my favorite neck profile of any Guiana i have ever owned. Plus your going to get a better quality guitar for the price. If you want a more c shaped neck and a different vibe from the pickup check out the Anderson Angel.


----------



## Lasik124 (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm sure this doesn't help at all since I haven't played that particular Charvel.

But I can't say enough good things about my Suhr modern. Every guitar I pick up just doesn't compare to it.

The way it resonates and the notes pop and sustain is beyond any instrument I have personally played.

Very versatile too!


----------



## NickB11 (Dec 5, 2016)

I have owned several Suhr Moderns, but played and compared both side-by-side before my initial purchase, so hopefully this help give you some insight. 

The Suhr I compared against the Govan sig was a Suhr Modern (Basswood body, maple top, maple neck, and pau ferro fretboard). Off the bat, the quality of the Charvel I thought was pretty close to the Suhr. They both felt great in the hand, although I preferred the Suhr elliptical neck (the one I played was .80 - .85 thickness). Tonally, I also preferred the Suhr as it was slightly tamer on the higher end - the Charvel could be a little harsh in comparison (having EQ's at noon). I'm sure you could dial it out, but it seemed to be the brighter guitar. They both give great options to the variety of tones you can get. I can get a very convincing strat sound on the modern when the pickups are split - it really makes for a great all around guitar. In regard to durability, I would have to give the nod to the Suhr again, as the finish on the Charvel is beautiful, but its all very raw and soft and from what I was told and seen, they ding up fairly easily. 

I honestly don't think you could really go wrong either way, both great axes - the nice thing about the Suhr Moderns are the customization level, so if you wanted a thicker neck or different tonewoods you could get pretty much whatever you wanted. If you go with a Pro Series Suhr, they are the same quality, just pre-spec'd and I enjoyed their standard configurations. 

Hope that helps some - feel free to ask me any specific questions!


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Dec 5, 2016)

CW7 said:


> First off was some variant of a Suhr Modern. It has pretty much all the features i would generally want (proper neck carve, compound radius, SS frets, etc..). They are obviously built EXTREMELY well, so road worthiness is not a concern if I go that route.



With the Suhr you have many, many variations to choose from. Electronics, woods, tops, neck profiles... the GG Charvel is just what it is.

So, I'd go for the Suhr. I own one, and I can tell you it has the most perfect fretwork I've ever seen on any guitar. And the frets are stainless steel. Actually I'm strongly considering selling other guitars to fund another Suhr, so much I like the one I have.


----------



## CW7 (Dec 6, 2016)

NickBen said:


> I have owned several Suhr Moderns, but played and compared both side-by-side before my initial purchase, so hopefully this help give you some insight.
> 
> The Suhr I compared against the Govan sig was a Suhr Modern (Basswood body, maple top, maple neck, and pau ferro fretboard). Off the bat, the quality of the Charvel I thought was pretty close to the Suhr. They both felt great in the hand, although I preferred the Suhr elliptical neck (the one I played was .80 - .85 thickness). Tonally, I also preferred the Suhr as it was slightly tamer on the higher end - the Charvel could be a little harsh in comparison (having EQ's at noon). I'm sure you could dial it out, but it seemed to be the brighter guitar. They both give great options to the variety of tones you can get. I can get a very convincing strat sound on the modern when the pickups are split - it really makes for a great all around guitar. In regard to durability, I would have to give the nod to the Suhr again, as the finish on the Charvel is beautiful, but its all very raw and soft and from what I was told and seen, they ding up fairly easily.
> 
> ...



wow, thanks for such a detailed and informative reply! (and thanks to everyone else for taking the time to comment). 

SO... hear me out lol I grabbed the Charvel, but only because I caught a pretty killer deal on a (barely) used one. It isn't even here yet, and I've been in the suhr builder online playing with options. I 1000% want a Suhr. I have a buddy who DOES have a couple of the classic models- while I would be more interested in a modern, it would at least let me get my hands on a couple to see the all too often talked about stellar build quality. (my show schedule sometimes takes me to Texas, and I believe there's a Suhr dealer out that way- the closest one to me - that may be my opportunity to finally play a couple). In the meantime, I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for a pro series at a good deal. 

again, I appreciate everyone's thoughts, and it definitely further cements my GAS for a Suhr in the VERY near future. I'll update on my impressions on the Govan once it arrives and I can put it through it's paces, for anyone interested.


----------



## vilk (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm really surprised you went from a guitar designed for travel like a steinberger to a full size regular ol' guitar. There are lots of new headless out there that would certainly be more travel friendly, from kiesel, boden, even LTD has one!


----------



## CW7 (Dec 6, 2016)

vilk said:


> I'm really surprised you went from a guitar designed for travel like a steinberger to a full size regular ol' guitar. There are lots of new headless out there that would certainly be more travel friendly, from kiesel, boden, even LTD has one!



I have yet to find a headless design i am 100% comfortable with like I was with the old Bergers. I've owned (or currently own) strandberg, Kiesel/Carvin (Vader and HH). So far, none have really made a connection with me to want to commit. (most recently, I REALLY tried to like the HH. It's an amazing headless instrument, but something just isn't "right". It may be the ultra flat 20" radius that's throwing me off. While I am a fusion guy at heart, I spend a lot of time playing rhythm in the show band, and that flat board is not very comfortable for long sessions of chording. (I WILL say that the Vader I own is a 7/extended scale. I may try a 6 at the standard scale length and see how that sits with me at some point).


----------



## xzacx (Dec 6, 2016)

I think you made a good call on the Charvel. I don't think they lack in any way over Suhrs when it comes to quality. Options? Sure - the Govan is what it is. But I preferred mine to any Suhr I've ever played, especially when it came to the neck. That's obviously personal preference though. Also, if you're a big trem user, I don't think you can ask for a better one than the proto Floyd (and that's coming from someone who thinks the Gotoh 510 that Suhr uses is a great trem). Absolutely loved how it sounded and felt.


----------



## Lasik124 (Dec 7, 2016)

Cool to hear you got a good deal!

Make sure to make a NGD and share your thoughts!

I think at the end of the day either option you went with were wins 

I myself would love to try the GG Charvel one day!


----------



## bloc (Dec 7, 2016)

The Charvel has a really fat neck fyi


----------



## Rawkmann (Dec 7, 2016)

I got a chance to play a friend of mine's Charvel Govan the other day and it impressed the hell out of me. I've played a good bit of Suhr, Anderson, owned a Vigier, and the Govan was definitely right up there with the best of them. I think You'll be pretty happy with Your choice.


----------



## CW7 (Dec 7, 2016)

Rawkmann said:


> I got a chance to play a friend of mine's Charvel Govan the other day and it impressed the hell out of me. I've played a good bit of Suhr, Anderson, owned a Vigier, and the Govan was definitely right up there with the best of them. I think You'll be pretty happy with Your choice.



Thanks, everyone! I will indeed do a proper NGD once it arrives, and provide some first impressions. 

On a Vigier note, i JUST discovered the little shop I pass up all the time in the city is actually a dealer- they have a couple in stock, including the matching black SL Masters I have been lusting after. (I own the natural one.). They also have an ultra blues which I will be test driving. Too many guitars. Too little time.


----------



## CW7 (Dec 7, 2016)

bloc said:


> The Charvel has a really fat neck fyi



That's one of the "x factors" that could make or break it, BUT... I've played the hold worth Kiesels, and that thing is a baseball bat, and didn't necessarily bother me (it was more the 20" radius for playing chords all night long- one of the reasons I am exploring guitars with compound radii like the Govan and/or the Suhr). It should be here by monday at the latest, So I'll put her through her paces and report back.


----------



## Rawkmann (Dec 7, 2016)

CW7 said:


> That's one of the "x factors" that could make or break it, BUT... I've played the hold worth Kiesels, and that thing is a baseball bat, and didn't necessarily bother me (it was more the 20" radius for playing chords all night long- one of the reasons I am exploring guitars with compound radii like the Govan and/or the Suhr). It should be here by monday at the latest, So I'll put her through her paces and report back.



I'd say if You are used to Ibanez Wizard necks You might consider it fatter than normal, but when I played my buddy's Govan the thought never even entered my mind. The only thing I was thinking was "damn this thing plays great!" lol


----------



## CW7 (Dec 7, 2016)

Rawkmann said:


> I'd say if You are used to Ibanez Wizard necks You might consider it fatter than normal, but when I played my buddy's Govan the thought never even entered my mind. The only thing I was thinking was "damn this thing plays great!" lol



That WAS the first neck I was exposed to (and liked), but through the years, I've owned and played all sorts of stuff, including the above mentioned Holdsworth HH and Fatboy, which pretty much should be called a Louisville Slugger.  If the overall radius and playability is there, I don't think the extra fatness will even be noticed.


----------



## Descent (Dec 7, 2016)

I'd say Suhr Modern. I played this one over the weekend while I was in Austin and *wow*!

https://www.austinguitarhouse.com/products/modern-satin

You might have some dealers around you, but if you're in Austin - do yourself a favor and check this one!

Much better than Charvel IMO. If you're gravitating to something with a lot of different tones, how about a Music Man Steve Morse? That guitar alone has 11 tone configurations due to all the switches. It can do everything from country/rockabilly to high gain metal like say Metallica.


----------



## CW7 (Dec 7, 2016)

Descent said:


> I'd say Suhr Modern. I played this one over the weekend while I was in Austin and *wow*!
> 
> https://www.austinguitarhouse.com/products/modern-satin
> 
> ...



I WILL own a Suhr at some point, I'm sure. I will definitely keep me eyes open on the road for a dealer I can stop in to. 

I am having a bit of a personal boycott with Music Man right now. It's not a huge deal to most, but I had an issue with a Majesty, and I was less than thrilled with the way they handled it, so I sold the guitar and have been exploring other options. (that's kinda how this whole thing started... I was committed to the majesty and was about to buy a second one as a backup AND a 7 string for the studio- but for now, at least until the bad taste wears off, I am looking at other options outside of music man. If it weren't for that being the case, the Morse would absolutely interest me. i've always been intrigued with that guitar, as well as a fan of Steve's for years.).


----------



## eugeneelgr (Dec 7, 2016)

vilk said:


> I'm really surprised you went from a guitar designed for travel like a steinberger to a full size regular ol' guitar. There are lots of new headless out there that would certainly be more travel friendly, from kiesel, boden, even LTD has one!



.strandberg* is the brand, boden is the model name.



CW7 said:


> I have yet to find a headless design i am 100% comfortable with like I was with the old Bergers. I've owned (or currently own) strandberg, Kiesel/Carvin (Vader and HH). So far, none have really made a connection with me to want to commit. (most recently, I REALLY tried to like the HH. It's an amazing headless instrument, but something just isn't "right". It may be the ultra flat 20" radius that's throwing me off. While I am a fusion guy at heart, I spend a lot of time playing rhythm in the show band, and that flat board is not very comfortable for long sessions of chording. (I WILL say that the Vader I own is a 7/extended scale. I may try a 6 at the standard scale length and see how that sits with me at some point).



Perhaps you didn't like the fanned frets of the bodens. I own both a suhr modern and a m2m strandberg (#67). The strandberg was built even better than the Suhr. Tighter joint construction, better hardware, better fretwork, fantastic conventional neck profile. I got the thinner elliptical profile on my suhr and it was just way too thin.

Also, if you're considering a suhr modern, try it out first. I hate how narrow the lower cutaway is. Hinders upper fret access with traditional hand placement(thumb behind neck). I would recommend the Anderson Angel over the suhr modern. Much better lower cutaway design.


----------



## CW7 (Dec 7, 2016)

eugeneelgr said:


> .strandberg* is the brand, boden is the model name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting you brought up the fan because that's exactly what I couldn't deal with. It was just too awkward to play live , when added to the extended scale (I am not a tall guy , and I spend a lot of time in the lower register with the band I tour with). I will certainly try out a Suhr. And Anderson has been brought up a number of times too, over the years. I may have to add them to my " need to try" list


----------



## eugeneelgr (Dec 9, 2016)

CW7 said:


> Interesting you brought up the fan because that's exactly what I couldn't deal with. It was just too awkward to play live , when added to the extended scale (I am not a tall guy , and I spend a lot of time in the lower register with the band I tour with). I will certainly try out a Suhr. And Anderson has been brought up a number of times too, over the years. I may have to add them to my " need to try" list



I'd highly recommend you try the anderson before making a decision on the suhr. Or you could go strandberg custom shop, they do make 6s with standard scales(non fanned). Imo they are just the next generation guitar to have, super comfy, hardware is FANTASTIC. Not too sure if you can spec a conventional neck on the custom shop, but I can vouch for how comfortable that profile is. Got rid of my carpal tunnel pain completely.


----------



## hidebai (Dec 10, 2016)

I would choose suhr,
To choose my favorite list!


----------



## CW7 (Dec 14, 2016)

eugeneelgr said:


> I'd highly recommend you try the anderson before making a decision on the suhr. Or you could go strandberg custom shop, they do make 6s with standard scales(non fanned). Imo they are just the next generation guitar to have, super comfy, hardware is FANTASTIC. Not too sure if you can spec a conventional neck on the custom shop, but I can vouch for how comfortable that profile is. Got rid of my carpal tunnel pain completely.



I intend to try a Strandbger Custom at some point in the future. (with a smaller fan). 

On the subject of carpal tunnel, i had it BAD in both wrists- I had corrective surgery in both to correct it and now I am FINALLY able to play and practice like i did when I was in my 20s. (my issues were well beyond being able to be corrected outside of surgery. I was barely able to play guitar, much less finish a show- once it started interfering with my ability to make a living, I had to just get it done. Best decision i ever made).


----------



## eugeneelgr (Dec 28, 2016)

CW7 said:


> I intend to try a Strandbger Custom at some point in the future. (with a smaller fan).
> 
> On the subject of carpal tunnel, i had it BAD in both wrists- I had corrective surgery in both to correct it and now I am FINALLY able to play and practice like i did when I was in my 20s. (my issues were well beyond being able to be corrected outside of surgery. I was barely able to play guitar, much less finish a show- once it started interfering with my ability to make a living, I had to just get it done. Best decision i ever made).



Yea carpal is bad. I would recommend trying to get used to a thicker neck. When I first moved from the Suhr to the Strandberg, I was bummed that the neck was so much more substantial than the Suhr, but after a few plays and now a year later, I really do appreciate a thicker neck with low action. Not as ergo or as "fast" as a thin neck initially, but it feels super comfy. 

Here's a side shot of the profile.






I tried an anderson angel recently and while it was a little bigger than my suhr modern, it feels much easier to play. The Suhr Modern body felt more comfortable though. Try them for yourself


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Dec 29, 2016)

eugeneelgr said:


> .strandberg* is the brand, boden is the model name. The strandberg was built even better than the Suhr. Tighter joint construction



Not trying to start anything, but how do you measure the joint strength? Are you just referring to how one is bolt on and the other isn't, or are you specifically measuring the strength of the join? Legitimately curious.


----------



## CW7 (Jan 4, 2017)

eugeneelgr said:


> Yea carpal is bad. I would recommend trying to get used to a thicker neck. When I first moved from the Suhr to the Strandberg, I was bummed that the neck was so much more substantial than the Suhr, but after a few plays and now a year later, I really do appreciate a thicker neck with low action. Not as ergo or as "fast" as a thin neck initially, but it feels super comfy.
> 
> Here's a side shot of the profile.
> 
> ...



Thanks- Anderson hadn't even crossed my mind. Add another one to the mix of "need to try". lol I DID scoop up a Charvel Govan at a pretty killer deal, and it's pretty damn amazing. I've used it on a handful of road shows, and it's rock solid for tuning and stability, and plays like BUTTER. (it's quite spoiling, actually). I am already in the hunt for a second as a backup/one to keep at home in the studio.  I'll do a proper NGD over the weekend.


----------



## eugeneelgr (Mar 8, 2017)

FifthCircleSquared said:


> Not trying to start anything, but how do you measure the joint strength? Are you just referring to how one is bolt on and the other isn't, or are you specifically measuring the strength of the join? Legitimately curious.



Both my suhr modern and strandberg are bolt on. When I say more tightly bolted on, I mean its more tightly coupled all around the joint ie. wood to wood contact surface area is more. It's seamless on the 'berg whereas on the modern theres a few areas where the neck pocket doesn't line the neck as flawlessly.


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm spending quite a lot of time pondering this very question at the moment.


----------



## FifthCircleSquared (Mar 10, 2017)

eugeneelgr said:


> Both my suhr modern and strandberg are bolt on. When I say more tightly bolted on, I mean its more tightly coupled all around the joint ie. wood to wood contact surface area is more. It's seamless on the 'berg whereas on the modern theres a few areas where the neck pocket doesn't line the neck as flawlessly.



Oh, I see. I notice on some guitars the neck is easier to flex forward and aft, for faux wammy style bends, so I was kind of wondering if this is what it meant, and whether that is desirable or not.


----------

